# Brownhills in trouble?



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Heard yesterday that Brownhills has gone into administration. 

Can anyone confirm?

D


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Administration*

Hi

I thought that if a firm went into administration, the firm's website had to reflect the same.

Russell


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

b16duv said:


> Heard yesterday that Brownhills has gone into administration.
> 
> Can anyone confirm?
> 
> D


What AGAIN
No doubt walk away from there debt, then Phoenix with the same idiots in charge

Alan H


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

Canterbury branch is closed.
If it is true that the whole Company has gone then it means the Management Buy Out lasted 1 year.
Judging by the feeling of the Customers on MHF in the recent Threads it isn't a day to soon.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Brownhills*

Hi

I can see no indication on the London Gazette website of any such administration. That said, I do not know how quickly the London Gazette is updated.

Russell


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

if true i just hope no customers/members lose money.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Brownhills*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I can see no indication on the London Gazette website of any such administration. That said, I do not know how quickly the London Gazette is updated.
> 
> Russell


Thanks Russell, I knew that someone would know where to look!

So, just a rumour at the moment.

David

ps Karlb makes a valid point - how do people protect against losing deposits etc if the rumour were true? Does paying by credit card give any protection?

D


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

karlb said:


> if true i just hope no customers/members lose money.


If in doubt always pay a deposit by credit card and no more than £500, there is absolutely no need to pay high deposits unless the van is 'specisl order with specific add ons'

Peter


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

London Gazette is not updated that quickly! Website's don't always reflect either usually its a noticed pinned to door and closed doors etc. 

If you don't need to pay more than £500 why do they always ask for more? Lowdhams were insistent on £1000.

Greenie


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

A pal of mine works at the Newark branch I spoke to him last week and he was under the impression that he will soon be looking for another job.
From what he tells me there sales have gone into melt down especially new vehicles


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't think it is just Brownhills as things will get much worse before they get better!! That is what the money experts were saying a month ago  
Today I went to a very large national (not regional) Distribution Centere for a leading fashion clothing retailer and I was very surprised how quiet it was and the lack of activity.
I have been there many times and I have never seen it like this  
Some of the guys were telling me that they were quite worried for their jobs and believe me this is a BIG Brand name.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Well when i wanted to buy a new motorhome last year they would not let my dog in the showroom so I got it elsewhere


Happy trips.



Norm


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

karlb said:


> if true i just hope no customers/members lose money.


Unfortunately if they have gone then its inevitable that some customers will have lost money.

Lets hope its not true though

Derek


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Am i the only person on the planet that can`t complain about the service that i have received from Brownhills Newark. I must add that it was after sales service as due to poor trade in offered we ended up at Cannock branch and did a deal with £2k more beneficial to us.

With all these closures i feel that it is us the customers who will be worse off. Less choice, certainly not lower prices, further to travel for warranty claims and servicing etc.
I can see that manufacturers may purchase sites in an effort to maintain sales. And why not. Cut out the middle man and save us all some cash. ok another usefull pipedream.

Dave P


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

b16duv can i ask where / how you heard this ?


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

If they do go under, how do we go on with warranty cover? I presume it will be then down to the manufacturer? Anyonw know?


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm not defending anyone but it's easy to say things like this. It's very unfair if it's untrue as people will avoid them which could thoeretically put them in this position.
The loser's then would be people with warranties etc.
I personally think that rumour's should not be printed only fact's particularly on matter's like this.

No axe to grind
Bazza.


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

so it looks like bownhills will not be at the show then :?: 

my mate has got a r v of them and it needs loads of jobs to be done i feel sorry for him as it was 92k


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

ytank said:


> so it looks like bownhills will not be at the show then :?:
> 
> my mate has got a r v of them and it needs loads of jobs to be done i feel sorry for him as it was 92k


Don't you think that you shouldn't make assumptions like that without being certain of the facts? At this stage it appears to be nothing more than an unfortunate rumour and your post will most certainly not help your mate or Brownhill's future business prospects. Both the topic and the content of the thread could have been better and more fairly handled from the outset.


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Am i the only person on the planet that can`t complain about the service that i have received from Brownhills Newark. I must add that it was after sales service as due to poor trade in offered we ended up at Cannock branch and did a deal with £2k more beneficial to us.
> 
> With all these closures i feel that it is us the customers who will be worse off. Less choice, certainly not lower prices, further to travel for warranty claims and servicing etc.
> I can see that manufacturers may purchase sites in an effort to maintain sales. And why not. Cut out the middle man and save us all some cash. ok another usefull pipedream.
> ...


Got it in one. These are hard times and survival is the main concern. It is not in our best interest for any of these firms to further monopolise the market. We would be well and truly stitched up then. Even less pretence of aftersales service would be on show.

We're doomed I tellye, doooomed!! Don't panic though.


----------



## ytank (Jan 9, 2008)

my mite has been on the phone 2 them for the last week he is just getting the run around. no call back from any one


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

we were in the Preston branch today picking up our vehicle following repair, seemed to be business as usual to us.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

time-traveller said:


> ytank said:
> 
> 
> > so it looks like bownhills will not be at the show then :?:
> ...


I am absolutely not looking to cause any problems. I had hoped that there could have been some validation of this to ascertain whether its true or not. That's why I didn't state it as a fact.

If it is true, it's only right that the members here know about it.

Nuke, you have a PM.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.brownhills.co.uk/

They claim on their link they sold a Motorhome 6hrs ago but they have the Canterbury site in their latest news bit.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

ytank said:


> my mite has been on the phone 2 them for the last week he is just getting the run around. no call back from any one


Hmm - that's not good, but more indicative of poor aftersales service than anything else, I think. Isn't that simply confirming what others have reported and/or commented on over the years? No one else has so far jumped in confirming that they're in trouble or even confirming that they've heard the same rumour so until I hear otherwise I for one will be keeping an open mind. I too have no axe to grind one way or the other.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Administration*

Hi

As far as I am aware, you can view, free of charge, basic info at Comapnies House, stating whether a firm is in liquidation, administration or has been disolved. Also, refer to the London Gazette.

Russell


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Rumours, rumours, rumours. Let's not assume anything at all. It is a bit wearing seeing a simple question evolve into a "fact". The OP asked a question - I think the answer is "no" until there is any confirmation.

P.S. I was in Marquis Ipswich yesterday and they looked busy - certainly their work board showed a fair few 09 deliveries (unless they put it up there just to fool everyone!). As other chains consolidate (as Brownhills and Discover have done) that leaves more of the available market for those still open, so with some big closures that we have seen recently things should be starting to look up for those still around. Just a thought


----------



## sirhandel (Mar 5, 2008)

I bought a Rapido from Brownhills at Newark 1 month ago. They made some electrical additions (alarm, sockets) and transferred my sat dish from my previous MH - all very neatly done. The handover was professional and comprehensive. Last Monday I received a call from a technician to follow up on any problems or further explanations, plus an offer of a discounted service, hab and damp check in May 2010. Yesterday I received a sales call on a similar theme. So clearly it's business as usual and a very good experience on my part. I got the impression that the management team are committed to rebuilding the business through customer satisfaction - it's the only way believe me, I've been in sales for nearly 40 years.

I hope the rumours are just that - only rumours as the Brownhills sites I have visited (Newark and Swindon) offer a fantastic range of MHs for view, the service bays are very impressive and the staff very professional and attentive.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Last sold a motorhome 15:34 hours ago

dave P


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I don`t know what their timer is running on but just a few mintes afte my post they sold on 6:03 hours ago which makes that sale about three o clock this morning..
Thats dedication or bull manure.

Dave P


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

now they sold one 30 minutes ago. What should we believe

Dave P


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

b16duv said:


> [
> I am absolutely not looking to cause any problems. I had hoped that there could have been some validation of this to ascertain whether its true or not. That's why I didn't state it as a fact.
> 
> If it is true, it's only right that the members here know about it.


But how do you validate a rumour? 
Surely it can only be validated one way? If it's not true, nothing will happen & they continue trading. You can't go on to the London Gazette and see an application to the court for a company NOT to go into administration?

Let's hope that it's just a rumour, because whatever people say about Brownhills, they sell alot of motorhomes, and any loss of dealers (such as has been seen by closures of Discover branches (and Brownhills Cantebury) reduces the marketplace.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Just read on another forum that they haven't got a stand at this years stratford show. 8O 

steve


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Administration*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> As far as I am aware, you can view, free of charge, basic info at Comapnies House, stating whether a firm is in liquidation, administration or has been disolved. Also, refer to the London Gazette.
> 
> Russell


companies house it normally a few weeks behind, it all depends on company officials or administrators entering data. 
London Gazette is more recent, but a few days behind. Yesterdays's listings included appointments of administrators around 28th May.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

So there is no information to confirm or deny the original post and we will all have to wait and see IF anything does appear. :? 

Sadly, once a rumour starts it can develop a momentum of it's own which can be very damaging, so conjecture and supposition is probably best tempered at the present time.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Has anyone actually asked Brownhills ??

Administration (as I understand it) does not mean a company has "gone bust" it just means someone else is administering its business


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Has anyone actually asked Brownhills ??
> 
> Administration (as I understand it) does not mean a company has "gone bust" it just means someone else is administering its business


Are you serious, Mr Plod? 
Brownhills - "Hello, Brownhills how can I help?"
me - "hello, is the rumour true that you've gone into administration?"
Brownhills - "what?"
me "somebody said on MHF there's a rumour going round....."

click

not really very likely is it?

In the company insolvency connotation of Administration, the directors of a company have a personal commitment to ensure that the company can settle its debts at any time. If it becomes clear through their normal trading (or if they lose the support of their financial backers), that the company cannot do that, and the company continues trading while the directors are aware of such a situation, the directors will become personally liable for further debts. The remedy for this is to call in an Insolvency Practitioner who will take over the management of the company; quite often they continue to trade with a view to getting a buyer for parts of the buisness, but as was the situation with Woolworths for instance they have to shut up shop and get what they can for the assets and pay off the creditors as much as is possible. Then the full liquidation process is gone through, with nobody really benefiting apart from the IP's (whoops, would I knock fellow professionals? ) Most of the time, after secured creditors (who of course include the IP ) are paid off, the ordinary creditors get nothing, and the shareholders get even less!!
Some companies do a "pre-pack" administration, where the "old" company is struggling, and a finance package is put together to buy the "old" company's assets, let the "old" company die, but the "new" company starts afresh with new finance on the same day as the "old" company is killed off. Many of the small creditors of the "old" company are left with considerable bad debts, but have no real "clout" because the majority of the creditors (bankers & private equity firms) see it as a way out, take a hit on their bad debts, and go and do another one.
:roll:


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

If you want a potted history of Brownhills try this link

http://wck2.companieshouse.gov.uk/6be2b927eefd09fc9a15d6cf97e7de89/wcframe?name=accessCompanyInfo

and type in Brownhills, it shows Cannock in Liquidation, Newark in Receivership and another Newark still runing.

That's why they register each location as a separate company

Ian


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

What I fail to understand is why do Hymer persist with Brownhills as their UK distributor when they have such a bad reputation. 
The Hymer dealer we used in Germany was all too aware of the failings of the Brownhills and recommended Peter Hambilton to us if we had any warranty or other problems.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

colian said:


> If you want a potted history of Brownhills try this link
> 
> http://wck2.companieshouse.gov.uk/6be2b927eefd09fc9a15d6cf97e7de89/wcframe?name=accessCompanyInfo
> 
> ...


those showing in receivership or liquidation are the "old" brownhills companies - I believe the live trading company is company 2999408 - Brownhills Motorhomes Ltd.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I have just spoken to a very reliable person who has a highlly placed position within the organisation who categorically denies that there is any problem whatsoever with their financial position(he didn't say it applied to spare parts and servicing :lol: :lol: :lol: )

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> I have just spoken to a very reliable person who has a highlly placed position within the organisation who categorically denies that there is any problem whatsoever with their financial position(he didn't say it applied to spare parts and servicing :lol: :lol: :lol: )
> 
> tony


well that's OK then. :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well thats a releif for th workers and satisfied customers.

ps Gordon Broon is in a highly placed position and he thinks everything is fine too


DAve P


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Dave,
I've known this guy for years and trust him 8) 8) 8) 

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I do not doubt your word. I know that i have been happy with after sales service at Newark But customers waiting were not.
Altho`I live half an hour from Newark i did a £2k better deal at Cannock because the sales manageress was more interested in going home than closing a sale.
It will be the first and last mh we buy due to the enormouse difference to pay when it comes to trade in time. Looking for longevity in Ducato 2.8 and autotrail hab.

Cheers 
Dave P


----------

